# Avenza & CalTopo



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I've had the Avenza Maps app on my phone for a while but I'm embarrassed to admit I never used its full capabilities. The past week I have started downloading hunt maps and starting to realize how helpful to the "geospatial pdf" maps are to our sport. Not only are there a ton of free USGS topographic maps in their "store" but I can scan the QR Code on my personalized CalTopo maps and use them with them phones GPS tracking as well. 

Anybody else playing more with this technology? You can create customized maps in minutes for absolutely no cost. I've updated to a paid account on CalTopo but that is just because I appreciate the websites work. But both can be used free of charge and offer an array of options. 

Just wanted to pass on my new knowledge though I am sure others here already knew this. I am not sure how apps that require paid subscriptions are surviving. Between the geospatial maps, Caltopo's features (like sun maps and pretty accurate "perspectives" to find spotting locations) I just don't see paying for much anymore.

Thoughts?


----------



## mapuser (Jan 23, 2018)

Avenza Maps app has been around for quite a while and you can do much more with its free version (for example, you can drop placemarks, track yourself, measure distances etc).

I wish they had location sharing feature. This is definitely something I'm willing to pay.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Well you are most likely paying for Avenza since the free version only lets one upload 3 maps or something like that.
While your hunting through there store and looking for maps at CalTopo i'm down loading large tracks of maps, photo's, property boundary's, game unit boundary's and ownership maps with just the push of a couple buttons. There's no hunting for maps, mark the area and check the boxes on which one's you want to down load.

I have a couple Avenza maps on my phone for WY walk in units so I have used the app and it in no way compares to the Garmin Earthmate app or the overprice ONX app for function or easy of use. For $40 a year i'll stick with Earthmate.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I use US Topo Maps Pro. Its super easy to use, has the easiest map caching feature I've seen, tons of layers of free maps you can download. You can import GPX/KML/KMZ files.

Best of all, one time cost of around $10.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.atlogis.northamerica&hl=en

For layers, it supports:



> • USGS DRGs: Seamless coverage of topo maps of the USA at Scales 1:250.000, 1:100.000, 1:63.000 and 1:24.000/25.000
> • New US Topo maps
> • USGS High Resolution aerial imagery
> • USGS National Map
> ...


Its never let me down.

-DallanC


----------

